# Putting a Honda Generator Engine on a Compressor



## BossMaverick (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi all, this is my first time posting so please excuse any dumb questions.

Here is what I'm doing. A few years back I got 3 free generators that were being thrown out by a construction company. 1 has good electronics and 2 had good engines/bad electronics. I immediately pulled 1 engine and tested it and it ran fine. I have to admit that I haven't got around to combining to the other generators for 1 working generator. All 3 engines from the generator are 11hp Honda GX series (what is the model number again?). 

Today, I recieved a gas engine powered compressor from the same construction company. The only thing wrong is that the engine was shot. The compressor and tank are in great shape. I started to take apart the 8hp Kohler that came on it but I accidently killed the crank while removing the pulley/clutch.

I now hope to put a Honda engine from the generator on the compressor. However, I ran into a problem and I'm stump. The engine has an extended crankshaft with the coil winding thing on it. I don't know how to remove the winding just because of the length of it. How do you remove the winding thing? It seems like it needs a pulley puller, but I've never seen one that is long enough.

Secondly, where can I find a used half of engine casing that has a normal output? The generator engine has a longer type to cover the generator winding thing. 

Finally, does the engine have a long crankshaft or is it just a extension that can be removed? If it is the crankshaft, I'm planning on cutting it down and threading the end to hold the clutch.

Sorry I don't know exact terms, I'm better working with my hands versus knowing terms and such.

Thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

actually it would not be a extension, it may be if you take the cover off be short. see they use a bowl that little starter dogs catch on when pulling on the recoil that turn the engine. if it is longer you should try and find a shorter crank rather then cutting it off. but it's most likely the same length or the crank is longer, you could probablly get by with a different crank if its longer. bbnissan would know more. but you could in fact just sell the used honda engine for a little money and get a new crank for the kohler. if it has a starter clutch which i'm not sure without the age of it thats easy to remove.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I would just like to start out by saying that anything is possible, just look here and here at some of the Honda engines swaps I've done.

Removing the armature from the motor is going to be a royal pain unless you know the trick to get it off. I'm going to try and explain it, but if all else fails I'll draw you a picture. To start out with, you need to remove the long bolt that runs through the center of the armature. After that, you need to find a piece of hardened steel rod that is threaded to go into the crankshaft on one end. The piece of rod needs to be long enough to go through the armature and thread into the crankshaft, but it needs to be short enough to be about 1/2" - 3/4" inside the armature. Once you find a piece of rod that will work, remove it temporarily and tap out the end of the armature not connected to the crankshaft so that you can thread a bolt about 1" long into the end of the armature. Now thread the rod back through the armature and into the crankshaft, then start threading the bolt into the end of the armature. The bolt will push against the rod and drive the armature right off the tapered crankshaft. You can buy a kit to do this from the manufacturer of the generator, but the kit is usually more expensive than most people are willing to spend.

BTW, the engine will have an extended crankshaft, but I do not recommend cutting it down unless you have a lathe that can counterbalance the crank where you can cut it down and redrill/retap it. Personally, I would just build an engine mount with a couple of bearings to support the crankshaft. That way you can keep the longer crankshaft but not worry about the stress and strain on it.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

the crank shaft will be tapered on the generator it is going to be a headache to put the engine on the compressor , i would change the crankshaft , be sure you take the brushes loose first or you will break them ,


----------



## BossMaverick (Mar 16, 2005)

I got the stator off of the engine. I just pounded on it with a hammer and it broke loose (go figure).

Now that I have a better view of it I realize that I need a standard crankshaft and engine half case (the output side cover/case). My current shaft has the taper and my engine case isn't the standard one.

Unless you guys know of an adapter to put on the taper shaft and turn it into a standard shaft this project is on hold until I track down a crank and engine case. 

Any of you guys have a junked GX sitting around that your planning on parting out anytime soon? If not, you guys know where I could track these parts down? I'm watching/bidding on ebay of course but the shaft has still yet to be seen.

Thanks for the help. As soon as I track down the needed parts the thing will go on the compressor easily.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

whats wrong with the engine that was on the compressor ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

re-read his first post. he said he killed the 8hp kohlers crank while removing the clutch


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

oops i guess i should wake up , thanks bug man


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahaha no prob, but this was one of my questions, why not get another crank for the kohler.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Get me the exact model number of the motor and I will see if I can dig up a crankshaft for you. I have several broken honda engines sitting around.


----------



## BossMaverick (Mar 16, 2005)

I was thinking about buying a new crank for the Kohler but I got into inspecting the rest of the engine and found out that the clylinder would probably need to be rebored. Plus, I'm getting a little anxious to do something with one of my Honda engines since I have 3 of them laying around doing nothing.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

probablly just a hone out and chrome rings. sure no prob


----------

